# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  How does 1 know if they are struggling with OCD Or anxiety

## Cassie

I understand you guys aren?t doctors and can?t diagnose but Am more so asking what does what I?m describing sound like 


Honestly I?m at my wits end 
Recently I made the decision to move in with my boyfriend In October I?ve always been a obsessive person where things need to be done in a pattern on time and a certain way but since moving in with him it?s gone through the roof I freak out if he puts a pen in his dresser drawer or even if he doesn?t put his clothes in his dresser a certain way he claims we repeat the same stuff everyday multiple times a day such as sweeping vacuuming moping doing dishes laundry cooking cleaning all over again he claims it?s pretty [BEEP] backwards and makes no sense it?s like I?m mentally incapable of not letting this stuff go it as to happen otherwise in his words I throw a fit but I don?t think he understands that every single day I?m mentally struggling because of this severely my stress is at a all time high my meds help to a degree but I feel at this point I?m not receiving the actual help I need because all I?m diagnosed with is GAD at this point I also struggle from some other stuff like compulsive behaviors that are self soothing when I become way to stress or anxious even I?m just ashamed of this all mentally I truly feel like I struggle with control I want to control the entire environment around and if I can?t it leads to a mental mess and unfortunately I can?t control everything I?m already micromanaging him way to much were it causes tension I feel like complete [BEEP] I feel I?m the reason why I?m unhappy but am even struggling on how to fix it because I desperately just want to be fixed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flavor

@Cassie
 have you spoken with a medical doctor to see if this is OCD?

----------


## Cassie

> @Cassie
>  have you spoken with a medical doctor to see if this is OCD?



They said I only have compulsions and not intrusive obsessive thoughts so I don?t qualify on the DSM 5 or whatever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flavor

> They said I only have compulsions and not intrusive obsessive thoughts so I don?t qualify on the DSM 5 or whatever 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What are they doing to treat your symptoms even if you don't meet criteria you should still have your distressing symptoms being taken care of.

----------

